# Kydex holsters and Laser Sights



## thardey (Aug 6, 2009)

So I finally got a Crimson Trace Laserguard for my Kahr CW40. I love it -- it's slim, easy to sight, instinctive, bright, and very easy to install and use. It attaches to the front of the trigger guard, and right under the muzzle.

Of course, the perpetual problem with any after market additions to your guns is that is doesn't fit your holsters, right?

Not if you're willing to take a chance with said holster.
So I did some digging, and I found out that "Kydex" plastic is a thermoplastic, which means that when gently heated, it won't burn or melt like regular plastic, but becomes pliable and shapeable. 

As a kid our craft store carried strips of the stuff, and I once made a knife sheath out of it. But I didn't recognize it under the new name "Kydex."

So I went and bought a cheap Uncle Mike's kydex paddle holster. Since they didn't have one for the Kahr, I bought one for the Walther PPK, about the same size. Took it home, and dropped it in boiling water for about a minute. Took it out (wearing gloves the second time) and slid the Kahr in with the laserguard attached. It was just the right temperature. The gun slid in, gently reshaped the plastic, and made room for the laserguard.

I repeated the process a couple of more times to get the "pinch" right on the trigger guard, which locks the gun into the holster. Let it cool, tightened the tension screws, and had a perfectly-fitting, and good looking Kydex holster for my little gun, and it's new toy.

I thought I'd toss this idea out there for other DIY'ers who don't mind boiling their plastic holsters.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 6, 2009)

I've reshaped a knife sheath before using the boiling water method...kydex is great stuff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I will attest that the boiling method works well when you need it.


----------



## DergaSmash (Aug 9, 2009)

I had no idea you could do that. That's awesome. Boiling Kydex for the win!


----------

